# Hyges security sticker



## BigTruck (May 8, 2013)

Real gh usually comes with a security sticker from the factory. Well rips and hyges anyway. Not familiar with other kinds. Has anyone checked their hyge kits scratch off number on the security sticker? What site do you go to in order to do so?


----------



## gymrat827 (May 8, 2013)

never did much aside throw away the boxes and what not once i got the hyges.  never looked really.


----------



## g0re (May 9, 2013)

I believe its hygetropin.com.cn

Not 100% sure


----------



## SFGiants (May 9, 2013)

The website is on the box and vials.


----------



## BigTruck (May 9, 2013)

Yup that's it gore. My sticker was partially ripped because of some tape that was over it so I couldn't read what was after hygetropin and I know there are lots of fake gh sites.


----------



## JAXNY (May 10, 2013)

I know that there are 2 sites.  And two different stickers.  
And old version which was the legit one and 
And here say on the new is a copy. 
But not sure of the validity of that.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 10, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> The website is on the box and vials.



my vials were blank.  light brown tops.


----------



## JAXNY (May 10, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> my vials were blank.  light brown tops.



Did you get the stickers in the box? 
Brown tops. Was it a 100iu kit?  
I guess the browns are coming 10iu viles 
100iu kits. 
Teal tops 8iu viles 25 viles per kit for 200ius. 
Not sure why there is a difference. 
I've done the teal tops and liked them. 
I was surprised when I received brown 
Tops. Haven't used them yet. Waiting 
To hear more feed back. Sticker says they're 
Legit. Then again. It's not the original site. 
Anyone have more feed back?


----------



## BigTruck (May 11, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Did you get the stickers in the box?
> Brown tops. Was it a 100iu kit?
> I guess the browns are coming 10iu viles
> 100iu kits.
> ...



I got a 200 iu kit teal tops. 
Sticker is on outside of box. 
I also saw that there is a new sticker that is legit that does not say anti counterfeit but looks identical besides that. Read that on hygetropin.com.cn 
I'll post a pic later.


----------

